# Problem with 67 GTO Dash Removal



## revOlg1206 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello, i am trying to remove the dash on my GTO so i can do a complete restoration on it and i have all of the screws and dash pad removed but it seems like it is still stuck but has a lot of movement. I dont know if it could be the speedometer cable causing it not to come the rest of the way out..or would i have to drop the steering column..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You must disconnect the speedo cable and drop the column down. Be sure the battery is disconnected, and be careful not to yank any wires. Get under there witha digital camera and photographe were all the wires and bulbs go while you're at it. Take your time and don't strong arm anything. It's plastic, and it will break fairly easily.


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

on a related note, do you need to pull the dash in order to hook up the wires to the instrument cluster? last guy to put in the dash pad decided not to hook up the wiring harness.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

there is a bracket with a 5/16 screw that is in the dead center of it.did you get that screw.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I just wired an unhooked dash, and my biggest conflict was the heater controls. I had about 2" of clearance on the left side, but tight on the right. 4 nuts disconnect the heater controls. I dropped the steering column, and disconnected the speedometer. I ended up buying the laminated 11 X 14" illustration of the wiring harness off E gay and it really helped me out for under $20. Pretty simple wiring, just run a bunch of new grounds to everything and save yourself some headaches. I couldn't get my blinkers working and gave up, then bolted the column back up, and GOT A GROUND, and the blinkers suddenly work, it's a mirracle... Self tapping screws and some wire, and a ground straight to the battery will fix wiring gremlins.


----------

